# Rubik's Cube Birthday Cake



## avgdi (Dec 28, 2010)

My birthday was a few days ago and my sister made this cake for me.


----------



## hatter (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks great! What an awesome sister you have! My roommate did this for me this year. I'm on an iPad though so ill have to post a picture later.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Lubricate it.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2010)

Needs some breaking in.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2010)

Yau're all so rude. :/

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Yau're all so rude. :/
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Oh ye forgot, happy bornday


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 28, 2010)

Don' forget to tension and lube. But anyway happy bday.


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 28, 2010)

not even sub 20...
I wish I had such a sister.
happy bday


----------



## avgdi (Dec 28, 2010)

I lawled at the tension and lube comments.

Thanks for all the bday wishes.


----------



## Sortsimies (Dec 28, 2010)

The cake is a lie!


----------



## Kynit (Dec 28, 2010)

That's awesome! Be careful - I'm pretty sure frosting makes even worse lube than vaseline


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy ****
She even got the color scheme right XD


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> Holy ****
> She even got the color scheme right XD


C´mon shes the sister of a speedcuber, I bet there are a few cubes lying around his room or workplace


----------



## avgdi (Dec 28, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> Holy ****
> She even got the color scheme right XD


 
I told her if the color scheme was wrong I wouldn't eat it. haha
She came over and borrowed a cube from me before she made it.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 28, 2010)

avgdi said:


> I told her if the color scheme was wrong I wouldn't eat it.



You were joking, right? =(


----------



## avgdi (Dec 28, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> You were joking, right? =(



Of course! I'm not that mean.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 28, 2010)

Kynit said:


> That's awesome! Be careful - I'm pretty sure frosting makes even worse lube than vaseline


 
I vote someone tries this and tells us the results.


----------



## demma (Dec 29, 2010)

TiLiMayor said:


> Needs some breaking in.


LOL... Congrats your sister and happy birthday.


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 29, 2010)

Sortsimies said:


> The cake is a lie!


 
your first post on the forum is portal reference rofl.... nice

avg... how come i didnt get no cube cake? hahaha


----------



## avgdi (Dec 29, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> your first post on the forum is portal reference rofl.... nice
> 
> avg... how come i didnt get no cube cake? hahaha



Lawl.

My sister made it, not me. I'll get her to make one for your next bday for sure!
I wonder if there is a convenient way to send cakes in the mail. If so could I have her make more and send them to people? haha


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 29, 2010)

TiLiMayor said:


> Needs some *baking* in.


 
Fixed.


----------

